# الخامات المستخدمه في صنع ادوات القطع



## عبير عبد الرحمن (1 نوفمبر 2009)

_اولا: صلب العده الكربوني tool carbon steel _


رخيص الثمن ويحتوي علي 9,%الي 4,1% كربون ولا يتحمل اكثر من 150 درجه مئويه وتصنع منه العدد التي تعمل بسرع قطع صغيره نسبيا من 10 الي 15 متر في الدقيقه


_ثانيا: صلب السرعات العاليه H.S.S_

توي علي كميه كبيره من العناصر السبائكيه قد تصل الي 25%مثل الكروم والتجنستين والكوبلت والموليبيدنيوم والفانديووم التي تحسن قابليه العدد للقطع الي درجه حراره0 55درجه مئويه ويترتب علي ذلك استخدامه عند سرع قطع تصل الي ثلاثه اضعاف صلب العده الكربوني


_ثالثا: الكربيدات_

اقراص تمتاز بصلادتها العاليه جدا وبصمودها حتي درجه حراره 900الي 1000 درجه مئويه مما يتيح استخدام هذه الاقراص عند سرعات قطع تصل لثلاث اضعاف المستخدمه مع الصلب السرعات العاليه ويترتب عنه انتاجيه ودقه عاليه وسطح افضل


_رابعا: اللقم الخزفيه(السيراميك_)

اقراص بيضاء اللون من فوق اكسيد الالمونيوم ولها قابليه الاحتفاظ بصلادتها حتي 1200 درجه مئويه ويترتب عليه استخدامها عند سرع قطع اعلي من تلك الخاصه بالكربيدات ومن عيوبها انها هشه سهله الكسر رديئه التوصيل بالحراره



_الماس: DIAMOND_

وهو اكثر صلاده من جميع المواد ويتميز بمقاومه للحراره والتاكل ويستخدم عند سرع تصل الي 2000 متر في الدقيقه وخاصه للمعادن الغير حديديه وهو هش سهل الكسر وباهظ التكلفه


شكرااااااااااا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (1 نوفمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عمراياد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا وبارك الله بكِ


----------

